# Charlie, shoulder rat, dearest friend, goodbye



## Charliesmom

It is hard for me to begin to describe my Charlie..... how do you boil down so much love, so much friendship, so many wonderful qualities into a simple post?

Charlie and I met in September of 2012, I had seen him over the months living a lonely miserable life in a petsmart plastic cube. Each time I went in, he always came to the holes to smell my hand.... and I finally could stand his imprisonment no longer, and took him home. 

From the moment Charlie came into my life, he was mine... my little love, my little friend. He was so sweet, so relaxed, that even the smallest children could hold and squish him, and he thrived on the attention. 

Charlie stole the show at my wedding, he was my ring-bearer. He was an inspiration to me, I drew him, sewed hammocks and toys for his cage, and even began crocheting to make things for my Charlie. We got Max on my wedding day, and when we put Max in with Charlie, they never fought, they never hurt each other, they were instant brothers, and were inseparable... Max has taken to sleeping on the floor of the cage, heartbroken... I fear for him now also. 

Every day tasks will never be the same... I will miss the constant bruxing, and warmth of charlie on my neck as I go about my chores. 

Charlie became seriously ill several days ago, we went into the vet, but to no avail. Charlie couldn't breathe, and watching him suffer was awful... I think he knew this... I held him in my lap knowing he was passing. Then, as a final act, he somehow gathered all his strength, hopped on my shoulder... cuddled to my neck, started bruxing and quietly went over the rainbow bridge... 

My heart is shattered, my couch is so lonely without my squish boy running all over, or laying next to the remote watching TV with me.... He will be forever missed. Goodbye my dearest Charlie, you are and always will be loved more than life.


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

Aww man, you have me almost in tears and I don't even know the rat... Be happy you gave him a good life. Rest in peace, little buddy.


----------



## TachisMom

I am so, SO sorry for your loss. This morning I lost my big squishy shoulder rat...it hurts so much. Sending so much love and light to you and Charlie's brother.


----------



## Charliesmom

Thanx guys, I appreciate the sentiments. Every time I walk into my bedroom, I catch myself listening for the sound of Charlie leaping out of his hammock and hopping on the side of the cage... then I look over, and he is not there... just poor max curled on the floor of the cage, lonely... I just weep every time.


----------



## Minky

Aw, what a story. It's hard to lose a ratty, especially one who was so close with you. Charlie sounds like a very special rat, and you gave him a wonderful life. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## RexRat

The story of his life was really touching. He really did have an incredible life with you.
I'm so sorry for your loss, Charlie will be missed.

I would love to hear more about his life, it sounded really special.


----------



## Piperstar

Charlie sounds like he had an incredible life with you. Your story had me so close to tears :'( I hope Charlie is doing well and playing hard over the rainbow. I hope Max does okay. RIP Charlie


----------



## winddance

Rip charlie. I am so sorry for your loss  he sounded like he was one remarkable rat


----------



## Cstaar

Rip Charlie he sounds like a really special rat.

I lost my special girl today and it's the hardest thing I've had to face. 

All the best to you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy

I tend to recall reading your post about Charlie attending your wedding. And I suspect that was a very special day for him too. And for some reason I was thinking about the little decisions we make every day that change our lives forever. For you, one of those was adopting Charlie... Imagine how your whole life might be different if you didn't go to that pet shop that day or someone else adopted him 10 minutes before you got there. But things went the way they were supposed to, and as you reflect on Charlie's life, and you will, you will get to relive every day he touched your heart and every way you made his life wonderful too... A rat's short life is a blessing that keeps on giving. 

It seems pretty tragic now, but like I said, I've been thinking about decisions I've made in the past and how I might have done things differently. I was talking with my 8 year old daughter and she brought up things we could have done differently to perhaps have extended Fuzzy Rat's life, but then she pointed out that we never would have had Max if Fuzzy Rat had lived only two weeks longer... And for that matter if my father's first family hadn't died in a tragic war crime, I wouldn't exist and neither would she, nor Fuzzy Rat or even Max... Things are as they are meant to be and it's the same fate that took Charlie from you that gave him to you in the first place.

Rats have short lives, and this is unfair... but they sacrifice their lives so other rats can have a chance to have a great home and a chance at life and love too. This is the deal rats made in the beginning, countless generations of rats were born, lived their lives in high gear and passed away young so there could be a Charlie and now Charlie has passed the torch forward. A rat's life is a short but brave and noble one. Sometimes it's easier to mourn their passing than to celebrate their lives, but as soon as you start feeling just a little bit better, try to remember that the universe didn't owe you Charlie, but blessed him on you anyway. So cherish the moment's you had and perhaps honor Charlie's memory by providing another rat in need a good home and sharing forward the love you had with Charlie to another little fur ball that really needs you. 

And no, before you even wonder.... there will never be another Charlie....

As to Charlie, you blessed his life too and now, if there is any goodness in the universe, he is among friends like our own Fuzzy Rat and many other notable loving and amazing rats that have lived with and shared their love with their humans. And likely they are all digging a huge tunnel under or scaling over the walls of human heaven so they can be waiting for us when we get there some day. And we all know rats are clever and crafty and never give up so I fully expect to see our girls first thing when I get there. Until then, I believe we can feel certain that we will always be loved.


_*VITA BREVIS, SED AMOR SEMPER EST

(life is short, but love is eternal)*_


----------



## Lesti

I'm so, so sorry... You guys sound like you had many great adventures together and someday you'll meet up for even more... He will be missed 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BenLen

I'm very sorry for your loss, don't forget about Max I'm sure you can both help each others hearts heal. <3


----------



## BlueCheese

I'm in tears after reading your post. Charlie sounded like a very special rat. He knew how much he was loved by you, if it brings you comfort. Rat Daddy said it wonderfully and wrote everything I was thinking. I'm sending you all my hugs and if you need every need to talk, please send me a PM. I'd love to hear more about him as he sounded like a wonderful friend.


----------



## abratforarat

I've been sobbing as I read this. I'm so sorry, he sounds like he was loved. Their lives are to short.


----------



## ratsaremylife

I am so sorry! Rosy recently died and I am devastated. We were having a conversation with an ex ratty owner. We said the didn't lead long enough lives. I have now vowed to never get pet store rats ever again. From here on out, it's good quality breeders in my house. I hope you open your heart up to some future ratties!


----------



## abratforarat

I'm still weapy :'(.


----------

